# Anyone tried the Pee Wee Bit?



## horseyhirst01 (4 September 2008)

hi,  Have just joined the H&amp;H forum,

has anyone tried the Peewee bit, if so how did you fare?  I have a horse that is very fussy in the mouth, have done all the usual checks and thought I might give this a go, but I hate gadgets in general and hope this isnt just another gadgety bit!!


----------



## teapot (4 September 2008)

fab little bits IMHO and every tack room should have one. Know a couple of people who found it quite hard to find a bit suitable for their kids' ponies and after trying the pee-wee bit they've never looked back. 

Know of another pony that was always ridden in a kimblewick as he was a strong little thing. Changed to the pee-wee and he's turned into the ideal kids pony.


----------



## YorksG (4 September 2008)

My sister used one on her ClydesdalexShire mare, who had a tendancy to turn unasked and found it worked well. The mare had a very fleshy mouth and tongue and tended to lean on the bit a lot. Since the mare died a friend has borrowed it for her lad who is very strong and she has also been happy with it.


----------



## s4horsedentist (4 September 2008)

i have one but it didn't come with instructions so it's never been used - any takers?


----------



## YorksG (5 September 2008)

The instructions are on the  website and we had no problem fitting ours.


----------



## Louby (5 September 2008)

Looks like Im the only one who didnt find this bit any help.  At first I thought Id found the answer to my boys tongue habit but it started again and I felt like I had no brakes at all.  To be honest IMO I thought it was an expensive very thin mullen snaffle.
Try the search function, quite a few people have posted on here about this bit.


----------



## Brandysnap (5 September 2008)

Hi Horseyhirst! (Welcome to the forum! I'm new also!)

I've not met this particular bit - there are so many nowadays, with fancy names! (The Myler lot was a nightmare!!) However, understanding the principles behind a particular bit's action will hopefully aid understanding.

Louby describes it as a 'very thin mullen snaffle' (albeit 'expensive'!). A mullen snaffle is, thankfully, no 'gadget', and is, in fact, a kind bit (as Teapot's experience with her child's pony proves) but the expense of a tradename suggests otherwise...!

A strong bit is rarely an answer to problems (i'm an advocate of correct riding and understanding, and without gadgets!). May i suggest that, rather than spend a lot of money on a trade name, which is simply a mullen snaffle with a designer label  
	
	
		
		
	


	




, that your local tack shop may let you try a few mullen snaffles, and may also come along and watch you ride, and see how it's all going? (A thin mullen often suits a fleshy-mouthed horse, as there's not much room for a thick bit!)

Good luck anyway - and my motto is always to keep it simple! All bests, BS x


----------



## YorksG (5 September 2008)

The peewee bit is not a mullen mouth snaffle, not even a mullen mouth fulmer snaffle. If you go to the website and read the information thoroughly there you will be able to get a better understanding of the principles. I do find Brandysnaps comments unhelpful, of course the rest of us do not believe in good riding, we simply use gadgets!!!!!!!! If you have not met a bit then I do not see how you are qualified to comment on it.


----------



## SouthWestWhippet (5 September 2008)

My friend has a horse who is incredibly fussy in her mouth. She has tried loads of different bits and mouthpieces but couldn't get her mare to accept any of them. She was not a forward horse so owner focussed on the snaffle or other 'mild' bits but had no luck with mullen mouths/myler comfort/vulcanite/loose ring etc etc

She eventually tried the PeeWee as a last resort having read about it inn H&amp;H and has had great success with it. She now swears by it and her horse is much happier in her mouth. 

Agreed that negative comments about a bit the poster knows nothin about are unhelpful and slightly offensive.


----------



## Brandysnap (29 September 2008)

Hi all,

Looking at the pictures of this new bit on the website, it is actually a thin mullen snaffle, with a curb-chain thing. 

The bit's action will have a kinder action on the mouth than a jointed snaffle, and could well suit a fleshy mouthed horse, while also providing the action on the poll from the curb-thing. (Kimblewicks can be very strong in their action, and have been known to break a pony's jaw)

This bit is like an old-fashioned pelham in its action, but just costs more.

Hi, Horseyhirst!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





There aren't any new ideas under the sun, but new, expensive ways of producing something similar!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





May I try and help you and your horse further by reiterating that a good saddler could help you, and that you may also find that having a good trainer having a quick peep could help also? 

Also, it's well worth having your horse's teeth checked, if she's fussy in her mouth, and from my own experience, sometimes they throw their heads round if the saddle is pinching! (I learnt that one from an impossible case I'd had sent to me! He was fine when I rode him bareback  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 - and yes, I was brave in those days!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




)

I hope I've helped, Horseyhirst,

Kind regards, BS


----------

